# New Painting Contractor Website - Alpha-Painting Inc.



## AlphaJohn (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined this awesome forum. I would love the communities feedback in improving our website. Our site has been up for a month and love to find new ways to market and attract new customers. :thumbsup:

http://www.alpha-paintinginc.com

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Lots of good info there. In my worthless opinion however there's a few things I'd change if it were mine. (Viewed on a iPhone mobile browser btw). For the most part it's just trying to simplify what's already there. 
- lots and almost too much repeat information. 
- cutting back on the pages and sub menu options might help to cut down the repetition. 
- font size variances and alignment issues from one page to the next. 
- logo shows in low resolution on my screen and gets pixelated when zooming in to read. Change quality and/or format maybe?
- the bolding of your name and city seemed distracting. Like they were third party links or something. 
- if there are stock photos then replace with your own. 
- some landing pages have titles and some do not. 
- some landing pages don't match the link. Such as "our service" takes you to a list of service areas. Services areas are already listed somewhere else so possibly remove one?

...anyhow just little things like that. 


Mike.


----------



## AlphaJohn (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for your input Mike. Need to figure out how to better optimize my site for mobile. I should have titles for all the landing pages weird its not showing up. Far as the Service area Ill look into stream lining it. I am also updating the photos. Still in the process of retaking photos.


----------



## rocco92 (Aug 10, 2007)

It looks great to me. Far better than anything I could come up with. I'm not trying to sound critical but in California it is illegal ( B&P Section 7071.13) to state you are bonded in your advertising.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a good looking site. The best advice I could offer is to study internet marketing and apply what you learn. There are many thing we could do to improve your sites look and feel, but what matters most is traffic that converts into paying clients!

Interior Painting Jacksonville FL
House Painters Jacksonville FL


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the group.

The site looks good. 

BTW - I will suggest that you guys put your link in your signature line so you will have it in every post and also be following the site's guidelines.
Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great....... welcome too the forum


----------

